
Powa Technologies, once a UK fintech Unicorn, is in administration - wgx
http://uk.businessinsider.com/powa-technologies-lines-up-deloitte-as-administrators-2016-2
======
wgx
From a day _before_ the announcement of administrators, a press release
indicating an investment firm stepping forward to 'rescue' the firm:
[http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/thompson-
investments...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/thompson-investments-
steps-forward-to-fund-powa-569459102.html)

